# Lutheran Book of Prayer



## JM

Yesterday I picked up “The Lutheran Prayer Book” by Concordia Publishing House. It’s fantastic! 







I have a handful of prayer books, I enjoy collecting them and using them, this one is one of the best in terms of format. It offers more structure then “The Valley of Vision” which is my favourite, but isn’t stuffy or too ridged. The leather is decent, the pages are thick unlike the onion style paper often used in Bibles and prayer books, the pages are wide with good spacing making it easy on the eyes and there are many quotes from Luther’s work and the Lutheran theological view of ‘word and sacrament' is clearly evident in certain sections. It also contains a month’s worth of daily morning and evening prayer.

"Send me, O Lord, into the tasks of this day with a rejoicing heart. Teach me to labor diligently, to eat and drink to your glory, and to think and plan to the ends You have laid out before me. 

That I may be truly fitted for the day, remind me again of the mighty work of my Savior, Jesus Christ, who redeemed me and in whom my sin is forgiven and my place with You forever assured. Impress upon my heart this day that while there is nothing holy about my life, my speech, or my faith without Your grace and mercy surrounding me, that with You I can faithfully help my neighbor and be of service to him. 

Teach me to look upon my life today as yet another opportunity to serve my fellowmen. Let me see in the routine of my daily tasks, in the need of my family and those who depend on me, in the want and struggle of the world about me, the good work You prepared in advance for me to do. Grant that I be ready to forgive, earnest in rejoicing with those who are happy, quick in sympathy, and zealous in bearing the burdens of my fellowman; in Jesus name. Amen."

Peace,

j


----------



## AV1611

You may find this helpful, I did:

"Let them confess to God how unworthy they are to come in his presence, and how unfit to worship his Majesty; and therefore earnestly ask of God the spirit of prayer. 
"They are to confess their sins, and the sins of the family; accusing, judging, and condemning themselves for them, till they bring their souls to some measure of true humiliation. 
"They are to pour out their souls to God, in the name of Christ, by the Spirit, for forgiveness of sins; for grace to repent, to believe, and to live soberly, righteously, and godly; and that they may serve God with joy and delight, walking before him. 
"They are to give thanks to God for his many mercies to his people, and to themselves, and especially for his love in Christ, and for the light of the gospel. 
"They are to pray for such particular benefits, spiritual and temporal, as they stand in need of for the time, (whether it be morning or evening,) as anent health or sickness, prosperity or adversity. 
"They ought to pray for the kirk of Christ in general, for all the reformed kirks, and for this kirk in particular, and for all that suffer for the name of Christ; for all our superiors, the king's majesty, the queen, and their children; for the magistrates, ministers, and whole body of the congregation whereof they are members, as well for their neighbours absent in their lawful affairs, as for those that are at home. 
"The prayer may be closed with an earnest desire that God may be glorified in the coming of the kingdom of his Son, and in doing of his will, and with assurance that themselves are accepted, and what they have asked according to his will shall be done." 

From the Westminster Directory of Family Worship.


----------

